# Ongoing Specials from DVRupgrade for TiVoCommunity Members



## tivoupgrade

Updated: December 11th with a new Holiday Special detailed here...

Subscribe to this thread to be updated when new specials are added!

If you are a TiVo Community Forum member, then you are eligible to receive a special price on any of these upgraded systems offered to you by DVRupgrade, the official TiVo Upgrade sponsor of TiVo Community. We have had a presence here since September of 2000 and were the creators of the very first upgrade kits and services so many years ago. As advertisers here at one time, we've taken the plunge to become the official sponsors and are working together with the new owners of the community to offer special pricing on select products, sponsor contests and even offer special pricing to members of the TiVo Community Club (TC Club), as well.

Here are the current specials being offered:

*Specials on THESE select TiVo HD Systems*

$50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems:

TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD) _Normally: $349_ *With coupon: $299*

TiVo HD DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD) _Normally: $499_ *With coupon: $349*

TiVo HD DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD) _Normally: $429_ *With coupon: $379*

TiVo HD DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) _Normally: $499_ *With coupon: $399*

TiVo HD DVR (292-hours HD / 2776-hours SD) _Normally: $749_ *With coupon: $699*

When checking out, please use this coupon code: *DVRTCF2009-050* and the $50 will automatically be deducted.

If you want an HDMI cable, you can buy one for a PENNY by using this coupon code: *HDMI09TCF*

And if you want a GLO REMOTE, you can buy one for $30 by using this coupon code: *DVRTCF2009-030*

All three coupon codes may be used during a single purchase. They can't be combined with some other offers, like the free glo remote / wireless adapter offer on our site. If you have a question about ordering, please let me know or reply to this thread.

The idea here is to work together with TCF to give you some deals that are better than you can find anywhere else. Hopefully that is the case, and if they are not, please let me know and I will look into it further.

*Current Status of TiVo HD Specials*

Lifetime Service is now available (as of 5/15/08) on new TiVo DVR purchases and activations. $399 for the first unit on your account and $299 for any subsequent unit on your account. All TiVo HD units purchased from DVRupgrade are eligible for this pricing as your activations are done with TiVo, directly.



Thanks again for your support,

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Also worth noting is that these units are eligible the Transfer of Product Lifetime offer that was announced by TiVo in November.

Basic rules are:


You must have a lifetime subscription on another TiVo unit that was activated prior to October 1st, 2003
You must purchase your TiVo HD prior to February 3, 2008
The transfer costs $199
Your old unit will remain active for one year following the activation

Full details of the promotion, and tool you can use to check your service ID to confirm eligibility are available here on the TiVo website.


----------



## HDTiVo

I just sent Santa a letter asking for an external RAID 5 system in the price range of the Buffalo Drivestation Quattro which will work with the THD.

I hand wrote it instead of using email thinking it might get more attention for being unique in these modern times.

It would be really nice if the thing allowed you to do neat stuff like add bigger drives one at a time and automatically rebuild to larger and larger sizes - which could be expanded with tools like WinMFS.


----------



## HDTiVo

I just sent Santa a letter asking for an external RAID 5 system in the price range of the Buffalo Drivestation Quattro which will work with the THD.

I hand wrote it instead of using email thinking it might get more attention for being unique in these modern times.

It would be really nice if the thing allowed you to do neat stuff like add bigger drives one at a time and automatically rebuild to larger and larger sizes - which could be expanded with tools like WinMFS.


----------



## tivoupgrade

HDTiVo said:


> I just sent Santa a letter asking for an external RAID 5 system in the price range of the Buffalo Drivestation Quattro which will work with the THD.
> 
> I hand wrote it instead of using email thinking it might get more attention for being unique in these modern times.
> 
> It would be really nice if the thing allowed you to do neat stuff like add bigger drives one at a time and automatically rebuild to larger and larger sizes - which could be expanded with tools like WinMFS.


Hmm. We don't have anything like that. As far as I know, the ONLY external drives which will work with the TiVo HD (without having to modify the software on your TiVo) are the Western Digital My DVR Expander drives only available from TiVo and Best Buy.


----------



## nickmyer5

I just purchased a Series 3 through TiVo directly and did so because I wanted to transfer my lifetime service. I got it for $449 but wasn't told (on the phone) that it was a refurbished model. I'm pretty annoyed about that and am considering returning the TiVo and also looking at my options. It doesn't look like TiVo currently has any new models in stock according to their website.

My question:
Does the $200 rebate work for Series 3 with transfer lifetime on DVRUpgrade? Meaning I'd pay $449 + lifetime transfer for the 32 hour model. The rebate says it only works with a one year subscription and that's useless to me.


----------



## tivoupgrade

nickmyer5 said:


> I just purchased a Series 3 through TiVo directly and did so because I wanted to transfer my lifetime service. I got it for $449 but wasn't told (on the phone) that it was a refurbished model. I'm pretty annoyed about that and am considering returning the TiVo and also looking at my options. It doesn't look like TiVo currently has any new models in stock according to their website.
> 
> My question:
> Does the $200 rebate work for Series 3 with transfer lifetime on DVRUpgrade? Meaning I'd pay $449 + lifetime transfer for the 32 hour model. The rebate says it only works with a one year subscription and that's useless to me.


Its my understanding that the TRANSFER of a lifetime subscription offer only applies to purchases of the TiVo HD. Here's a link to the TiVo HD Lifetime Transfer Offer which is pretty specific about it being the TiVo HD (the transfer costs $199).

The purchase of a LIFETIME SERVICE for $399 applies to BOTH the TiVo HD and the Series3. Its my understanding that you must already have an active TiVo account to qualify to purchase a lifetime and that a DirecTV TiVo system won't count towards that qualification. If you look here on the TiVo site there is a reference to Multi Service Discounts and Product Lifetime where it says "Already have TiVo?"

Whether you get the unit from us, another retailer or TiVo directly, it does not matter; either way you have to activate the TiVo with them directly either through their web site or by calling them, and the rebate form (for the Series3) must be submitted directly, as well.

Hope that helps,
Lou


----------



## HDTiVo

tivoupgrade said:


> Hmm. We don't have anything like that.


Thus the letter to Santa.

I think you guys supplied the 400GB HD when I bought my S3/upgrade from TCS last year.

It has worked great - now appearing in a TiVo HD - The S3 having been upgraded yet again.


----------



## Mikeguy

Hmm, coupon code for the glow remote not working?

I get this message when using the above coupon code (DVRTCF2007-030):



> The certificate number or coupon code entered is not valid or does not apply to any of the products in your cart.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Mikeguy said:


> Hmm, coupon code for the glow remote not working?
> 
> I get this message when using the above coupon code (DVRTCF2007-030):


I just tried it and it worked with no problems.

What products did you have in the cart?


----------



## Mikeguy

Had tried purchasing a remote alone--perhaps it's only a remote when purchasing the other products?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Mikeguy said:


> Had tried purchasing a remote alone--perhaps it's only a remote when purchasing the other products?


That is correct. The special price for the remote (and the HDMI cable) are when purchasing one of the featured upgraded units listed above.


----------



## Mikeguy

Ah, got it--too bad!


----------



## newswatcher

Too bad you don't offer any discounts on DTV TiVo upgrades, replacement drives/add more hours. I want to upgrade my Hughes SD-DVR40 TiVo with more hours. No one is offering discounts anymore for standard TiVo it seems: weaknees (no), and your company (no), tivorevolution (no, they even dropped their Maxtor drives, 235-hours for $84, gone).
Being Christmas and all...sure would like at least a few bucks off...sniff, sniff.


----------



## tivoupgrade

newswatcher said:


> Too bad you don't offer any discounts on DTV TiVo upgrades, replacement drives/add more hours. I want to upgrade my Hughes SD-DVR40 TiVo with more hours. No one is offering discounts anymore for standard TiVo it seems: weaknees (no), and your company (no), tivorevolution (no, they even dropped their Maxtor drives, 235-hours for $84, gone).
> Being Christmas and all...sure would like at least a few bucks off...sniff, sniff.


If you got our most recent mailing, you'll find something nice in it.


----------



## sting

tivoupgrade said:


> Folks, we've put together a few specials for TCF members to help get you through the Holiday Season:
> 
> $50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems are enhanced with either Samsung, Seagate or Hitachi drives, and all are tuned and intended for use in DVR systems:
> 
> TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD)
> _Normally: $449_
> *With coupon: $399*
> 
> TiVo HD DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD)
> _Normally: $579_
> *With coupon: $529*
> 
> TiVo HD DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD)
> _Normally: $779_
> *With coupon: $729*
> (also eligible for $30 Hitachi rebate)
> 
> TiVo HD DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD)
> _Normally: $949_
> *With coupon: $899*
> (also eligible for $30 Hitachi rebate)
> 
> When checking out, please use this coupon code: *DVRTCF2007-050*
> 
> And the $50 will automatically be deducted.
> 
> If you want an HDMI cable, you can buy one for a PENNY by using this coupon code: *HDMI07TCS*
> 
> And if you want a GLO REMOTE, they can buy one for $30 by using this coupon code: *DVRTCF2007-030*
> 
> You should be able to use all three coupon codes during a single purchase.
> 
> The idea here is to work together with TCF to give you some deals that are better than you can find anywhere else. Hopefully that is the case, and if they are not, please let me know and I will look into it further.
> 
> Thanks again for your support and Happy Holidays,
> 
> Lou


Questions on the 107-hour and 144-hour HD units -

I followed your links to your product pages, what does it mean that the drives shipped in these units are Hitachi DeskStar drives tuned to Hitachi CinemaStar spec?

Why wouldn't you just use the Hitachi Cinemastar drives? I understood from the Hitachi website that the CinemaStar model is designed specifically for DVR applications but not the DeskStar model.


----------



## tivoupgrade

sting said:


> Questions on the 107-hour and 144-hour HD units -
> 
> I followed your links to your product pages, what does it mean that the drives shipped in these units are Hitachi DeskStar drives tuned to Hitachi CinemaStar spec?
> 
> Why wouldn't you just use the Hitachi Cinemastar drives? I understood from the Hitachi website that the CinemaStar model is designed specifically for DVR applications but not the DeskStar model.


From a hardware perspective, both drives are the same. However, the 'firmware' , which is programmed into the controller of the hard drive, is different for CinemaStar and Deskstar hard drives because the performance requirements of deskstop drives are different than when used in a DVR (desktop drives run with faster seeks which is also noiser, and they also optimize on data integrity which can degrade video performance). Hitachi gave us special software which allows us to program the Deskstar so that it is the same as the CinemaStar. So for all practical purposes, they are the same.

Hence the term, "tuned to Hitachi CinemaStar specifications."

At the time we purchased most of our Deskstar inventory, CinemaStars were not readily accessible and were (and still are) more expensive, as well. We are considering carrying CinemaStar drives in the future, perhaps by special order only, however it would also be more expensive to do so. Its not clear that there is value there given that appropriately configured desktop drives have always worked just fine.

Hope that clears things up.

Lou


----------



## sting

tivoupgrade said:


> From a hardware perspective, both drives are the same. However, the 'firmware' , which is programmed into the controller of the hard drive, is different for CinemaStar and Deskstar hard drives because the performance requirements of deskstop drives are different than when used in a DVR (desktop drives run with faster seeks which is also noiser, and they also optimize on data integrity which can degrade video performance). Hitachi gave us special software which allows us to program the Deskstar so that it is the same as the CinemaStar. So for all practical purposes, they are the same.
> 
> Hence the term, "tuned to Hitachi CinemaStar specifications."
> 
> At the time we purchased most of our Deskstar inventory, CinemaStars were not readily accessible and were (and still are) more expensive, as well. We are considering carrying CinemaStar drives in the future, perhaps by special order only, however it would also be more expensive to do so. Its not clear that there is value there given that appropriately configured desktop drives have always worked just fine.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.
> 
> Lou


A few follow-up questions -

- Does Hitachi officially sanction your specific modifications to the DeskStar drives to make them identical to the CinemaStar drives?

- How does it affect Hitachi standard factory warranty for these modified drives?

- Who certifies these modified DeskStar drives to be identical to the CinemaStar drives?


----------



## tivoupgrade

sting said:


> A few follow-up questions -
> 
> - Does Hitachi officially sanction your specific modifications to the DeskStar drives to make them identical to the CinemaStar drives?
> 
> - How does it affect Hitachi standard factory warranty for these modified drives?
> 
> - Who certifies these modified DeskStar drives to be identical to the CinemaStar drives?


Here is a statement that should cover all of this, perhaps not to your complete satisfaction, but I think its more than appropriate given that this is a public forum, and the questions are a bit off the original topic:

We do have relationship with Hitachi and they have provided us with the tools, information and guidance on making these modifications. To my knowledge, there is no impact on the warranty, as it was not part of our original discussion. There is no certification beyond that; we spoke with a Marketing person and an Engineering resource who gave us the information and tools we needed and assured us that the modifications made to the Deskstar rendered it the same as a CinemaStar.

In addition, this discussion all took place at the same time we established the rebates, as well. That's really about as official as it gets, though. [edit: The bottom line here is that we are happy to be working with Hitachi and increasing awareness of their products in this segment of the market; that is my official statement.]

Lastly, I'll bring this up because it was brought up to me in our conversations with Hitachi, as well:

Its _Deskstar_... and _CinemaStar_... I know it seems inconsistent, but that is how they prefer the names to be spelled and they were very clear about representing it that way, as well.

Hope that clears things up.

Lou


----------



## sting

tivoupgrade said:


> Here is a statement that should cover all of this, perhaps not to your complete satisfaction, but I think its more than appropriate given that this is a public forum, and the questions are a bit off the original topic:
> 
> We do have relationship with Hitachi and they have provided us with the tools, information and guidance on making these modifications. To my knowledge, there is no impact on the warranty, as it was not part of our original discussion. There is no certification beyond that; we spoke with a Marketing person and an Engineering resource who gave us the information and tools we needed and assured us that the modifications made to the Deskstar rendered it the same as a CinemaStar.
> 
> In addition, this discussion all took place at the same time we established the rebates, as well. That's really about as official as it gets, though. [edit: The bottom line here is that we are happy to be working with Hitachi and increasing awareness of their products in this segment of the market; that is my official statement.]
> 
> Lastly, I'll bring this up because it was brought up to me in our conversations with Hitachi, as well:
> 
> Its _Deskstar_... and _CinemaStar_... I know it seems inconsistent, but that is how they prefer the names to be spelled and they were very clear about representing it that way, as well.
> 
> Hope that clears things up.
> 
> Lou


Thanks for the information.

Given your statement and the fact that the 107-hour and 144-hour models (for both Series 3 and Tivo HD) are quite expensive, I'd suggest the following -

- DVRupgrade obtains a definitive statement from Hitachi that Hitachi will honor standard factory warranty on these Deskstar drives modified by DVRupgrade.

- There does not seem to be consistent QA on these modified Deskstar drives to make sure that they strictly adhere to complete CinemaStar specification and reliability. Hitachi should provide DVRupgrade with complete certification kit for such purpose.

It will otherwise be too risky for users to have these DVRupgrade modified drives with gigantic capacity installed in a Tivo where reliability is most critical for 24/7 DVR applications.


----------



## tivoupgrade

sting said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> Given your statement and the fact that the 107-hour and 144-hour models (for both Series 3 and Tivo HD) are quite expensive...


It is all relative, I suppose.

As per my original post, I should mention that the coupon is only good through December 31st (as are the rebates).

Have a safe and happy holiday!


----------



## georgepds

tivoupgrade said:


> The purchase of a LIFETIME SERVICE for $399 applies to BOTH the TiVo HD and the Series3. Its my understanding that you must already have an active TiVo account to qualify to purchase a lifetime...


FWIIW, I purchased a lifetime with the Tivo HD using an old tivo subscription # from about 5 years ago.


----------



## jkovach

tivoupgrade said:


> Folks, we've put together a few specials for TCF members to help get you through the Holiday Season:
> 
> $50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems are enhanced with either Samsung, Seagate or Hitachi drives, and all are tuned and intended for use in DVR systems:
> 
> TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD)
> _Normally: $449_
> *With coupon: $399*


Lou,

Is the 43-Hr HD Tivo fully compatible with the My DVR Expander?

Thanks!

Jeff


----------



## tivoupgrade

jkovach said:


> Lou,
> 
> Is the 43-Hr HD Tivo fully compatible with the My DVR Expander?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Jeff


No, unfortunately, external drives like the MyDVR Expander cannot be used on units which have already been upgraded. More details on "the rules" are here, but our recommendation is to go with a single drive unit whenever possible (one drive is inherently more reliable than two) and to go with the largest configuration you expect to need from the beginning, so you don't have to upgrade again later.


----------



## mrjohnso

These coupon codes should still work today, right? I have the Tivo HD 43-hour and Tivo Glo remote in my cart but none of the coupon codes will work for me.


----------



## davewill

I had the same problem, and emailed DVRUpgrade. They fixed it and my order just went through with the $50 off and 1 penny HDMI codes. I didn't get the remote.


----------



## tivoupgrade

... sorry about the problem. The cart appears to be calculating the ending date of the promotion correctly. We are extending the codes until 1/15/08 for good measure.

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## tivoPaul

Still not working for me....I get the message 'The certificate number or coupon code entered is not valid or does not apply to any of the products in your cart. A balance of 58.78 remains.' when entering the code for the glo-remote.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoPaul said:


> Still not working for me....I get the message 'The certificate number or coupon code entered is not valid or does not apply to any of the products in your cart. A balance of 58.78 remains.' when entering the code for the glo-remote.


I've just checked (again) and the codes to all work. I don't know exactly what you are trying to purchase or what codes you are using, but with a balance of $58.78, I'd guess that the error you are receiving is correct. Any of the listed TiVo HD systems certainly cost more than that, and if you are attempting to use the glo-remote coupon on its own, its not going to work. That coupon (as well as the HDMI cable coupon) is intended to be used when purchasing one of the specials listed in the original post.


----------



## HDTiVo

HDTiVo said:


> I just sent Santa a letter asking for an external RAID 5 system in the price range of the Buffalo Drivestation Quattro which will work with the THD.
> 
> I hand wrote it instead of using email thinking it might get more attention for being unique in these modern times.
> 
> It would be really nice if the thing allowed you to do neat stuff like add bigger drives one at a time and automatically rebuild to larger and larger sizes - which could be expanded with tools like WinMFS.





tivoupgrade said:


> Hmm. We don't have anything like that. As far as I know, the ONLY external drives which will work with the TiVo HD (without having to modify the software on your TiVo) are the Western Digital My DVR Expander drives only available from TiVo and Best Buy.


What about this drobo robot thing you guys are selling with a SATA interface? Will that work if attached to a TiVo?


----------



## tivoupgrade

HDTiVo said:


> What about this drobo robot thing you guys are selling with a SATA interface? Will that work if attached to a TiVo?


The Drobo can only be connected to a PC / Mac hosted by a USB 2.0 connection, so no, it won't work with a TiVo. Internally, it uses SATA drives.

Alternatively, the TenBox  IS an eSATA solution. We've not been able to get 2x750 or 2x1TB units to work with the Series3, which stinks (it works fine with the HR20/HR21, however). Hoping that its just a software/kernel issue and that eventually, the TiVo OS will work fine with it. Obviously, its not going to work with the TiVo HD, though...


----------



## HDTiVo

tivoupgrade said:


> Obviously, its not going to work with the TiVo HD, though...


Oh, come on now, surely someone over there knows how to get an unofficial drive to boot with a THD. 

Send me a sample and I'll check it out.


----------



## diggydoggy

hi Lou!
Im ready to buy the HD series3! do you have any working coupon codes for that model?

thanks so much.


----------



## tivoupgrade

diggydoggy said:


> hi Lou!
> Im ready to buy the HD series3! do you have any working coupon codes for that model?
> 
> thanks so much.


As far as I know, all the coupon codes in the original post are still working fine. Anything other than that is listed here, including the $200 rebate special which is good on Series3 purchases through January 28th, 2008.


----------



## cr33p

tivoupgrade said:


> As far as I know, all the coupon codes in the original post are still working fine. Anything other than that is listed here, including the $200 rebate special which is good on Series3 purchases through January 28th, 2008.


I am trying to purchase a New Tivo HD unit with a glow remote and its my understanding that I should get a 50.00 dollar discount and also be able to purchase the remote for 30 bux ?? The site is telling me that the coupons do not apply??

Thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

cr33p said:


> I am trying to purchase a New Tivo HD unit with a glow remote and its my understanding that I should get a 50.00 dollar discount and also be able to purchase the remote for 30 bux ?? The site is telling me that the coupons do not apply??
> 
> Thanks


I've just checked and all the codes are working fine! Only suggestion I can make is to ensure you are attempting to purchase one of the configurations listed in the original post, and that you are entering the coupon code correctly....

Lou


----------



## jpinnj

Thank you Tivoupgrade for this posting! We pulled the plug on our beloved series 2 boxes when Cablevision introduced the HiDef boxes that were incompatible with Tivo. Sadly we said good bye to our Tivo boxes and suffered with their awful DVRs until November and the lifetime upgrade offer! Weeee -so we went for it. We love the new HD box and kicked ourselves that we didn't replace both boxes. Now, seeing your posting we can (already called Tivo and checked to make sure we qualify). PS - Electronics Expo is still the lowest price on the little HD box $242 even though it's not showing up on search / comparision price sites. Thanks again! JP


----------



## tivoupgrade

Hello,

We are re-enabling the coupons mentioned in the original post so that folks interested in taking advantage of the TiVo Lifetime Subscription offer can get the best of both worlds.

Please note that although the coupon codes above are all combinable, they are not combinable with any other specials mentioned on our site.

Thx,
Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are re-enabling the coupons mentioned in the original post so that folks interested in taking advantage of the TiVo Lifetime Subscription offer can get the best of both worlds.
> 
> Please note that although the coupon codes above are all combinable, they are not combinable with any other specials mentioned on our site.
> 
> Thx,
> Lou


Deadline for the lifetime subscription offer ends today. If you are purchasing an upgraded unit, you'll need to get it activated today, but you'll need to contact us if you want us to send you your service ID after ordering. We've been asked these two questions a lot, lately:

Q) Are units purchased from DVRupgrade eligible for these specials?
A) Yes.

Q) How can I purchase a lifetime subscription, I cannot find it on your web site?

A) All TiVo service activations and lifetime subscription purchases must be made with TiVo. When activating your unit, if you already have another unit on your account (and that is required for purchasing a lifetime subscription with this offer) you should have the option when you activate.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> D
> 
> Q) How can I purchase a lifetime subscription, I cannot find it on your web site?
> 
> A) All TiVo service activations and lifetime subscription purchases must be made with TiVo. When activating your unit, if you already have another unit on your account (and that is required for purchasing a lifetime subscription with this offer) you should have the option when you activate.


Technically, this offer from TiVo has now expired, but as of a little while ago, when in the 'activation' area of the TiVo account management system, you can still select the lifetime subscription. As always, we'll provide you with your service ID, upon request, when you order a system from us, so if you want to check with TiVo, we can hold your order for you to ensure you are eligible for the deal.


----------



## tivoupgrade

newswatcher said:


> Too bad you don't offer any discounts on DTV TiVo upgrades, replacement drives/add more hours. I want to upgrade my Hughes SD-DVR40 TiVo with more hours. No one is offering discounts anymore for standard TiVo it seems: weaknees (no), and your company (no), tivorevolution (no, they even dropped their Maxtor drives, 235-hours for $84, gone).
> Being Christmas and all...sure would like at least a few bucks off...sniff, sniff.


Guess what? Now we do. But there is a catch. The discount is available to TC Club Members only. Not sure what that means?

Please see the TiVo Community Club Subscription Page for more details.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Today is the last day to participate in the Hitachi Rebate on 750GB and 1TB SATA drives.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Here is the link to rebates and specials...


----------



## tommy275

i think the link in the first post to the "TiVo Series3 DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) Normally: $1449 With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $1199
(also eligible for $30 Hitachi rebate through 3/4/2008)" is wrong.


----------



## tivoupgrade

tommy275 said:


> i think the link in the first post to the "TiVo Series3 DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) Normally: $1449 With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $1199
> (also eligible for $30 Hitachi rebate through 3/4/2008)" is wrong.


Thx; this is now fixed.


----------



## trailbossc

Trying to click on Buy Now for the 43 hour Series 3 DVR just returns you back to the homepage. It doesn't give you any errors. Is this particular model not available for purchase?


----------



## tivoupgrade

trailbossc said:


> Trying to click on Buy Now for the 43 hour Series 3 DVR just returns you back to the homepage. It doesn't give you any errors. Is this particular model not available for purchase?


Sorry, looks like it was a bad link. It is fixed now.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Check it out, TiVo just released a new rebate form for Series2 and Series3 units purchased between 4/6/08 and 6/28/08. Here is a link to the rebate form on TiVo's web site:

$200 Series3 Rebate Information (and more)

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

We are getting asked this question a lot, so I thought I'd update the information here, as well.

The TiVo lifetime service is still available for $399 for existing TiVo members with an active TiVo account. If you have any TiVo standalone unit that is currently subscribed with TiVo, either lifetime or monthly subscription, then purchasing a new Series3 or TiVo HD will render you eligible to purchase a lifetime subscription when activating directly with TiVo. 

You do not need to call them; when you log into your account at tivo.com and enter your service ID to activate a new DVR, you will be given the option to purchase a lifetime as one of the activation options.

Unfortunately, this offer has not been extended to DIRECTV customers with lifetime subscriptions on older TiVo units.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> We are getting asked this question a lot, so I thought I'd update the information here, as well.
> 
> The TiVo lifetime service is still available for $399 for existing TiVo members with an active TiVo account. If you have any TiVo standalone unit that is currently subscribed with TiVo, either lifetime or monthly subscription, then purchasing a new Series3 or TiVo HD will render you eligible to purchase a lifetime subscription when activating directly with TiVo.
> 
> You do not need to call them; when you log into your account at tivo.com and enter your service ID to activate a new DVR, you will be given the option to purchase a lifetime as one of the activation options.
> 
> Unfortunately, this offer has not been extended to DIRECTV customers with lifetime subscriptions on older TiVo units.
> 
> Lou


As of May 15th, 2008, the lifetime service option is back and available to everyone, including new TiVo customers.

First TiVo costs $399 for a lifetime; additional ones cost $299 per unit.

More information in the thread started by Dave Zatz here.


----------



## rlawlis

Can I purchase an image for a TivoHD from you? My machine is out of warranty and block 8 on the drive is corrupted. The drive should be salvagable but I don't have a backup of the image.

Thanks


----------



## RoyK

rlawlis said:


> Can I purchase an image for a TivoHD from you? My machine is out of warranty and block 8 on the drive is corrupted. The drive should be salvagable but I don't have a backup of the image.
> 
> Thanks


visit their website http://www.dvrupgrade.com/


----------



## tivoupgrade

rlawlis said:


> Can I purchase an image for a TivoHD from you? My machine is out of warranty and block 8 on the drive is corrupted. The drive should be salvagable but I don't have a backup of the image.
> 
> Thanks


This is not a product we currently offer for the Tivo HD. Without knowing more about your specific situation, I would suggest that it is more likely that you have a defective drive, than not, in your unit. Corruption is typically caused by a failing hard drive, and of course, this can be definitively diagnosed by running the western digital diagnostics on the hard drive (with a PC) to make that determination.

A very simple way to fix your unit in this situation would be to consider a replacement drive kit; it is a very easy way to repair, or upgraded a TiVo HD (or any other TiVo, for that matter).

Thx,
Lou

PS You may want to discuss this further in the Upgrade Center in the Underground here at TCF; this thread is intended to discussion on the current specials we offer to TCF members (please see the first post for details).

Lj


----------



## rlawlis

tivoupgrade said:


> This is not a product we currently offer for the Tivo HD. Without knowing more about your specific situation, I would suggest that it is more likely that you have a defective drive, than not, in your unit. Corruption is typically caused by a failing hard drive, and of course, this can be definitively diagnosed by running the western digital diagnostics on the hard drive (with a PC) to make that determination.
> 
> A very simple way to fix your unit in this situation would be to consider a replacement drive kit; it is a very easy way to repair, or upgraded a TiVo HD (or any other TiVo, for that matter).
> 
> Thx,
> Lou
> 
> PS You may want to discuss this further in the Upgrade Center in the Underground here at TCF; this thread is intended to discussion on the current specials we offer to TCF members (please see the first post for details).
> 
> Lj


Lou,

I agree, there is nothing wrong with the unit. If the drive were bad, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a replacement. In fact, I have purchased drives from you in the past when my directv tivo drive died.

The partition table is gone, not the drive. The WD smart drive report reports that the dirve is fine and only has 100 hours on it. Further, the WD drive tests, Quick & Extended, report the drive is fine:

Test Option: QUICK TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD1600AVBS-63SVA0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMAP94584774 
Firmware Number: 05.06H05 
Capacity: 160.04 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 09:25:16, May 27, 2008

Test Option: EXTENDED TEST 
Model Number: WDC WD1600AVBS-63SVA0 
Unit Serial Number: WD-WMAP94584774 
Firmware Number: 05.06H05 
Capacity: 160.04 GB 
SMART Status: PASS 
Test Result: PASS 
Test Time: 10:49:33, May 27, 2008

What I really need is an image not a new drive. Any assistance in this would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

R Lawlis


----------



## tivoupgrade

Just a reminder, the $200 rebate for the Series3 ends on June 28th, 2008. In addition, the "three months free service" promotion for new activations also ends on June 28th. Not clear whether TiVo will renew any of these offers, so if you are considering purchasing a new Series3 or TiVo HD, now may be a good time to consider it.

Not sure why a TiVo might be better than a generic cable or DIRECTV DVR? Take a look at our

Top Ten Reasons to Buy a TiVo Series3 or TiVo HD DVR

Here are the current specials being offered...


----------



## stmckin

I've tried to buy several times through your website and it doesn't appear to be working.... hangs at order cart time when entering shipping


----------



## tivoupgrade

stmckin said:


> I've tried to buy several times through your website and it doesn't appear to be working.... hangs at order cart time when entering shipping


Something wasn't right. My guess is that there is a problem with UPS' system, but I don't know for sure. Things seem to be working now, however.

If you continue to have a problem, please contact us directly using this link or call us at 1-773-326-0189 between 9:00am and 5:00pm Central Time and we can take an order by phone.

Sorry for any problems,

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Here is a coupon code for $10 off VideoRedo TVSuite which can be used on our web site during checkout.

*DVRUPGRADE-VRD08*

More info on VideoRedo Products


----------



## bareyb

My Series 3 is starting to hang and reboot on a regular basis. I'm guessing my drive is going out. Possibly the external drive, but who knows? I'm thinking of removing the external drive completely and simply replacing the internal drive with a 1 TB model. That would solve my problem no matter what drive was the problem no? Unfortunately, I'd have to input all my Season Passes again, but I can't think of a better option...

*Are there any specials on the preformatted 750 Gig or 1 TB replacement drive kits for the Series 3 going right now? *


----------



## tivoupgrade

bareyb said:


> *Are there any specials on the preformatted 750 Gig or 1 TB replacement drive kits for the Series 3 going right now? *


Yes, aside from the specials listed on our site here, there is also a special offer for members (new and old) of the TiVo Community Club. Please see here:

TC Club Members Only: 10% discount on Series1, Series2, and Series3 Upgrade Kits

Details:

_Current special for TC Club Members Only

TC Club Members are eligible for a 10% discount off the purchase price of all DVRupgrade TiVo upgrade kits for Series1, Series2 and Series3 TiVo systems. To receive your discount, simply order a kit directly from DVRupgrade and contact them with your order information, and your TiVo Community username so that DVRupgrade can verify your status as a TC Club member. Once verified, DVRupgrade will credit you accordingly._

Lou


----------



## bareyb

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes, aside from the specials listed on our site here, there is also a special offer for members (new and old) of the TiVo Community Club. Please see here:
> 
> TC Club Members Only: 10% discount on Series1, Series2, and Series3 Upgrade Kits
> 
> Details:
> 
> _Current special for TC Club Members Only
> 
> TC Club Members are eligible for a 10% discount off the purchase price of all DVRupgrade TiVo upgrade kits for Series1, Series2 and Series3 TiVo systems. To receive your discount, simply order a kit directly from DVRupgrade and contact them with your order information, and your TiVo Community username so that DVRupgrade can verify your status as a TC Club member. Once verified, DVRupgrade will credit you accordingly._
> 
> Lou


Cool thanks. Now if I could find a buyer for my two 500 GB Esata external Drives I'd be in heaven...


----------



## tivoupgrade

bareyb said:


> Cool thanks. Now if I could find a buyer for my two 500 GB Esata external Drives I'd be in heaven...


Well, there is always EBAY for that; no question you'll find a buyer, but you might not be happy with the prices they are willing to pay.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Here are the current specials being offered (coupon for TCF members only, but cannot be combined with free accessory special offered on our site):

*Specials on select TiVo HD Systems*

$50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems:

TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD) _Normally: $399_ *With coupon: $349*

TiVo HD DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD) _Normally: $499_ *With coupon: $449*

TiVo HD DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD) _Normally: $599_ *With coupon: $549*

TiVo HD DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) _Normally: $699_ *With coupon: $649*

TiVo HD DVR (292-hours HD / 2776-hours SD) _Normally: $999_ *With coupon: $949*

*Specials on select Series3 Systems*

$50 off any of the following upgraded Series3 systems:

TiVo Series3 DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD) _Normally: $749_ *With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $499*

TiVo Series3 DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD) _Normally: $799_ *With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $549*

TiVo Series3 DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD) _Normally: $899_ *With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $649*

TiVo Series3 DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) _Normally: $999_ *With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $749*

TiVo Series3 DVR (292-hours HD / 2777-hours SD) _Normally: $1299_ *With coupon and TiVo Rebate: $1049*

When checking out, please use this coupon code: *DVRTCF2007-050* and the $50 will automatically be deducted.

If you want an HDMI cable, you can buy one for a PENNY by using this coupon code: *HDMI07TCS*

And if you want a GLO REMOTE, you can buy one for $30 by using this coupon code: *DVRTCF2007-030*

All three coupon codes may be used during a single purchase. They can't be combined with some other offers, like the free glo remote offer on our page. If you have a question about ordering, please let me know or reply to this thread.

The idea here is to work together with TCF to give you some deals that are better than you can find anywhere else. Hopefully that is the case, and if they are not, please let me know and I will look into it further.

*Current Status TiVo Series3 and TiVoHD Specials*

3 FREE MONTHS of TiVo Service on Activations applies all units ACTIVATED between Jan 16th and October 31st, 2008 (more info)

Lifetime Service is now available (as of 5/15/08) on new TiVo DVR purchases and activations. $399 for the first unit on your account and $299 for any subsequent unit on your account. All TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD units purchased from DVRupgrade are eligible for this pricing as your activations are done with TiVo, directly.

$200 Rebate on Series3 Purchases between June 29th, 2008 and August 30th, 2008. We have a limited supply of these units, so they are likely to be gone before then.

Thanks again for your support,

Lou


----------



## Kadence

Looks like lots of the prices have changed, many the same as or lower than the previously listed coupon prices. Any newer deals?


----------



## tivoupgrade

Kadence said:


> Looks like lots of the prices have changed, many the same as or lower than the previously listed coupon prices. Any newer deals?


Yes, prices have been lowered (again), and the free remote / wireless G coupon is still active!

Here's something that hasn't been mentioned in this thread though...

... we still have a stock of new Series3 units available, and they can be purchased for $399 each.

Lou


----------



## osborn4

Do both the Series 3 and the HD support the external add on drive?


----------



## tivoupgrade

osborn4 said:


> Do both the Series 3 and the HD support the external add on drive?


Series3 and TiVo HD units will work with the Western Digital branded "My DVR" drive which I believe can offer up to 500GB of additional recording capacity.

The Series3 will also work, plug and play, with many aftermarket eSATA enclosures; we offer a 1TB version based upon the Apricorn enclosure.

The TiVo HD will not work with any aftermarket eSATA enclosures as plug and play devices, however with software reconfiguration on the primary hard drive, it can work with an aftermarket eSATA enclosure as long as it is configured with the primary drive of the unit.

Lastly, if you are considering an upgraded unit, you cannot add an external drive as a plug and play device without reconfiguring the software on the primary drive.

The recommendation around here is to stick with a single drive unit, whenever possible as it will be more reliable and offer a bit less clutter, however if you are looking for something more than 1TB, then either of the two units are available in a 2TB configuration (one internal and one external drive in the aforementioned enclosure).


----------



## osborn4

Thanks. That all makes sense, including getting a large enough hard drive to not have to go dual.

My current Tivo is dying a slow and painful death. But buying a new Tivo with another lifetime subscription will be painful, also.

So I'm weighing my options.


----------



## tivoupgrade

osborn4 said:


> Thanks. That all makes sense, including getting a large enough hard drive to not have to go dual.
> 
> My current Tivo is dying a slow and painful death. But buying a new Tivo with another lifetime subscription will be painful, also.
> 
> So I'm weighing my options.


Well... as you may know, repairing and possibly upgrading your existing unit is certainly doable and will help to preserve the value of your lifetime subscription - even if you were to ultimately sell the unit on ebay or somewhere else. I'm sure you are considering that, and also the thought of moving to HD (which is a nice benefit, should you go in that direction)...


----------



## tivoupgrade

Several special deals mentioned in our latest newsletter, including a small supply of *NEW* Series3 units available for $399.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> Several special deals mentioned in our latest newsletter, including a small supply of *NEW* Series3 units available for $399.
> 
> Lou


FYI, we've exhausted our supply of Series3 units which were available at that special price (and yes, they were new, unopened, not refurbished units), however we've kept a couple which are still available for use in upgraded configurations. We don't expect them to last much longer so if you are considering purchasing an upgraded unit, we recommend you do that as soon as possible.

Once these units are gone, they are gone.

Lou


----------



## bareyb

Well my Series 3 is doing the constant reboot thing and I think it probably needs a new drive. Does anyone know if "DVR Upgrade" has overnight shipping?


----------



## bareyb

bareyb said:


> Well my Series 3 is doing the constant reboot thing and I think it probably needs a new drive. Does anyone know if "DVR Upgrade" has overnight shipping?


Crap. The things we do for our kids... I just ordered the 1TB drive from DVR Upgrade. I just hope they get the thing shipped today. My kids are all over me to get their TiVo back. 

As an aside, has anyone else installed the 1 TB drive from DVR Upgrade? How do you like it? Is it quiet?

*UPDATE: Good customer service Lou! It looks like I'll have it tomorrow! Thanks. *


> Hi -
> 
> Yes, this will ship out today and we'll adjust the order to reflect the 10% discount. The discount only applies to the purchase price of the kit (not the shipping); we make no money on the shipping costs, at all, and we hardly ever get a break from UPS - they make out like bandits.
> 
> I'll send you a revised order confirmation once the order has been adjusted, and you'll get a tracking number later in the day.
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> Lou


----------



## sf_adam

this does not seem to work anymore...



tivoupgrade said:


> Here is a coupon code for $10 off VideoRedo TVSuite which can be used on our web site during checkout.
> 
> *DVRUPGRADE-VRD08*
> 
> More info on VideoRedo Products


----------



## tivoupgrade

sf_adam said:


> this does not seem to work anymore...


No, we retired that coupon code. The VideoReDo products listed on our site are $5 less than what is listed directly on the VideoReDo site. You can use this coupon code for an additional $5 off:

*TCF-VRD-5*

If you are downloading the trial from our site, we email you that coupon code during the trial-period.

Here's a good starting point for an overview of the VideoReDo products:

VideoRedo for MPEG and TiVo file editing; and DVD Burning


----------



## sf_adam

Thank you. I just purchased it. There's no mention of how or if I get a license key. I already had the trial installed and it is expired. Thanks.


----------



## tivoupgrade

sf_adam said:


> Thank you. I just purchased it. There's no mention of how or if I get a license key. I already had the trial installed and it is expired. Thanks.


I just checked and the cart ran out of 'tokens' which are supposed to be emailed to you automatically. It's fixed now and you should have received an email with a token and instructions for generating the license key from the VideoRedo site. If you didn't receive this email, please check your spam, or contact us and we'll resend the info and instructions.

Thx,
Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

The prices in the original post of this thread were way out of date. They are now updated with the same information published below:

Thx and Happy Holidays!

Lou

-----------------

If you are a TiVo Community Forum member, then you are eligible to receive a special price on any of these upgraded systems offered to you by DVRupgrade, the official TiVo Upgrade sponsor of TiVo Community. We have had a presence here since September of 2000 and were the creators of the very first upgrade kits and services so many years ago. As advertisers here at one time, we've taken the plunge to become the official sponsors and are working together with the new owners of the community to offer special pricing on select products, sponsor contests and even offer special pricing to members of the TiVo Community Club (TC Club), as well.

Here are the current specials being offered:

*Specials on THESE select TiVo HD Systems*

$50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems:

TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD) _Normally: $399_ *With coupon: $349*

TiVo HD DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD) _Normally: $449_ *With coupon: $399*

TiVo HD DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD) _Normally: $479_ *With coupon: $429*

TiVo HD DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) _Normally: $549_ *With coupon: $499*

When checking out, please use this coupon code: *DVRTCF2007-050* and the $50 will automatically be deducted.

If you want an HDMI cable, you can buy one for a PENNY by using this coupon code: *HDMI07TCS*

And if you want a GLO REMOTE, you can buy one for $30 by using this coupon code: *DVRTCF2007-030*

All three coupon codes may be used during a single purchase. They can't be combined with some other offers, like the free glo remote offer on our page. If you have a question about ordering, please let me know or reply to this thread.

The idea here is to work together with TCF to give you some deals that are better than you can find anywhere else. Hopefully that is the case, and if they are not, please let me know and I will look into it further.

*Current Status of TiVoHD Specials*

3 FREE MONTHS of TiVo Service on Activations applies all units ACTIVATED between Jan 16th and October 31st, 2008 (more info)

Lifetime Service is now available (as of 5/15/08) on new TiVo DVR purchases and activations. $399 for the first unit on your account and $299 for any subsequent unit on your account. All TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD units purchased from DVRupgrade are eligible for this pricing as your activations are done with TiVo, directly.


----------



## TDoodle

For anyone considering a purchase of VideoReDo TVSuite software from the DVRUpgrade folks, that additional $5 off coupon (shown in a previous message above) is still active as of today when I placed my order. This is a good deal bringing the cost of the software to $64.99 (a $10 savings off List).

This was my first order with the folks at DVRUpgrade and it was a very smooth process. Their company rating on ResellerRatings.com is stellar and a tribute to their operation.

Rick


----------



## tivoupgrade

The TiVo "3 Months Free" promotion has been extended. Activate a one-year monthly TiVo service plan between May 1st 2009 and July 31st 2009 and you will get 3 months of service for free. Use the promo code GET3FREE when activating your unit.








More info on our rebates and specials page including details and coupon code for receiving a free glo remote or free TiVo USB wireless adapter when purchasing an upgraded TiVo HD, as well.

or save some money get receiving $50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems:

TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD) _Normally: $399_ *With coupon: $349*

TiVo HD DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD) _Normally: $449_ *With coupon: $399*

TiVo HD DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD) _Normally: $479_ *With coupon: $429*

TiVo HD DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) _Normally: $549_ *With coupon: $499*

When checking out, please use this coupon code: *DVRTCF2009-050* and the $50 will automatically be deducted.

If you want an HDMI cable, you can buy one for a PENNY by using this coupon code: *HDMI09TCF*

And if you want a GLO REMOTE, you can buy one for $30 by using this coupon code: *DVRTCF2009-030*

All three coupon codes may be used during a single purchase. They can't be combined with some other offers, like the free glo remote offer on our page. If you have a question about ordering, please let me know or reply to this thread.

The idea here is to work together with TCF to give you some deals that are better than you can find anywhere else. Hopefully that is the case, and if they are not, please let me know and I will look into it further.

Thanks from your sponsor,

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

TiVo recently announced a promotion offering 6-months of FREE Netflix service valued at $8.99 / month. The promotion is only available between April 20th, 2009 and May 31st, 2009, and it's a great deal if you are looking for an inexpensive way to stream Netflix's online library to your TiVo HD, or save a few dollars on your existing Netfix subscription costs.










Full details can be found on TiVo's web site here and a synopsis of the program is also detailed at TiVoBlog.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Most recent newsletter (and some new specials) is here:

http://bit.ly/19kvYt


----------



## joycentucson

eff 09jul tivo has a great deal ---'upgrade'--- for current tivo subscribers

*****************from tivo site**************************
"This exclusive offer on our TiVo HD DVRs is only available to Series1 and Series2 customers with a valid service contract over one year."
*****************************************************

*$100 off series 3 hd box THAT'S ONLY $199 best deal ever*

i can't go back in to look at the upgrade now cuz i've already taken advantage.

to see if illegible just log on to tivo:
*click 'my tivo'
*click 'big savings on tivo updates'

cheers


----------



## tivoupgrade

For those who did not know this, the GET3FREE promotion from TiVo was extended, some time ago, through the end of October:










This code: GET3FREE will work just fine, when activating, with any of the upgraded units available on our site. Be sure to read about the coupon codes for receiving a free wireless adapter, or glo remote when ordering. More info here.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

tivoupgrade said:


> For those who did not know this, the GET3FREE promotion from TiVo was extended, some time ago, through the end of October:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This code: GET3FREE will work just fine, when activating, with any of the upgraded units available on our site. Be sure to read about the coupon codes for receiving a free wireless adapter, or glo remote when ordering. More info here.
> 
> Lou


Only a couple of more weeks left for this promotion. No word yet on whether or not it will be extended.

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Updated: November 15th for Fall season...

If you are a TiVo Community Forum member, then you are eligible to receive a special price on any of these upgraded systems offered to you by DVRupgrade, the official TiVo Upgrade sponsor of TiVo Community. We have had a presence here since September of 2000 and were the creators of the very first upgrade kits and services so many years ago. As advertisers here at one time, we've taken the plunge to become the official sponsors and are working together with the new owners of the community to offer special pricing on select products, sponsor contests and even offer special pricing to members of the TiVo Community Club (TC Club), as well.

Here are the current specials being offered:

*Specials on THESE select TiVo HD Systems*

$50 off any of the following upgraded TiVo HD systems:

TiVo HD DVR (43-hours HD / 409-hours SD) _Normally: $349_ *With coupon: $299*

TiVo HD DVR (70-hours HD / 663-hours SD) _Normally: $499_ *With coupon: $349*

TiVo HD DVR (107-hours HD / 1015-hours SD) _Normally: $429_ *With coupon: $379*

TiVo HD DVR (144-hours HD / 1368-hours SD) _Normally: $499_ *With coupon: $399*

TiVo HD DVR (292-hours HD / 2776-hours SD) _Normally: $749_ *With coupon: $699*

When checking out, please use this coupon code: *DVRTCF2009-050* and the $50 will automatically be deducted.

If you want an HDMI cable, you can buy one for a PENNY by using this coupon code: *HDMI09TCF*

And if you want a GLO REMOTE, you can buy one for $30 by using this coupon code: *DVRTCF2009-030*

All three coupon codes may be used during a single purchase. They can't be combined with some other offers, like the free glo remote / wireless adapter offer on our site. If you have a question about ordering, please let me know or reply to this thread.

The idea here is to work together with TCF to give you some deals that are better than you can find anywhere else. Hopefully that is the case, and if they are not, please let me know and I will look into it further.

*Current Status of TiVo HD Specials*

Lifetime Service is now available (as of 5/15/08) on new TiVo DVR purchases and activations. $399 for the first unit on your account and $299 for any subsequent unit on your account. All TiVo HD units purchased from DVRupgrade are eligible for this pricing as your activations are done with TiVo, directly.



Thanks again for your support,

Lou


----------



## tivoupgrade

Folks,

DVRupgrade is now an authorized dealer for CLEAR the new 4G WiMAX solution that gives you broadband speeds over a wireless connection. I won't go into all of the details of WiMAX and it's full potential here, but if you are in a city with coverage, it is amazing, and you can read more about it here.

As an introductory special to those of you considering purchasing an upgraded TiVo HD unit before the end of the year, we are offering a special discount to TCF members who purchase either the "Pick 2" or "Pick 3" plans and an upgraded TiVo DVR from DVRupgrade.

These plans allow you unlimited WiMAX access, at broadband speeds, either with a home-based modem, or USB mobile adapters.

All you have to do is purchase an upgraded TiVo DVR from our site, before 12/31/09, and then contact us and we can discuss which CLEAR plan is appropriate for you, and credit your TiVo DVR order by $100.

This offer CAN be combined with the specials and coupon codes discussed in this thread and we are extending it to ANYONE who has purchased an upgraded TiVo DVR from us since NOVEMBER 1st, 2009.

If you have any questions about this offer, the CLEAR product offering, coverage areas, etc. please use our contact form and we will follow-up with you directly.

Thanks and Happy Holidays,

Lou


----------



## SpiritualPoet

According to someone I know who also sells the Clear service, Clear is affiliated with Sprint in this service. Knowing that means a lot. Having Sprint involved is a good thing.


----------



## tivoupgrade

Follow me on twitter (@tivoupgrade) for occasional daily specials and coupon codes.

Thanks and Happy New Year!

Lou


----------



## waynomo

Are there any current deals on a Tivo Glo Remote or VideoRedo?


----------



## tivoupgrade

waynomo said:


> Are there any current deals on a Tivo Glo Remote or VideoRedo?


Yes!

Deal #1: Free TiVo Glo Remote (or Wireless G USB network adapter) with the purchase of an upgraded TiVo HD DVR. Eligible configurations are listed here, and all you need to do is add the remote to your cart and use this coupon code when checking out: FREETHINGIE2009

Deal #2: $20 TiVo Glo Remote when purchased in combination with an upgrade kit for the TiVo HD or or an upgrade kit for the TiVo Series3. Just add the Glo Remote to your cart and use this coupon code when checking out: DVRTCF2010-020 and $25 will be automatically subtracted from your total.

Deal #3: $5 off of VideoReDo Plus or TVSuite. Here is the coupon code: TCF-VRD-5

Lou


----------



## waynomo

Its that about two weeks ago I was able to get the Glo Remote for $30 with some code. Now it only shows up as $45. 

I don't have a use for any upgrade kits right now so those options don't work.

Thanks.

I will definitely be getting Video Redo soon.


----------



## tivoupgrade

waynomo said:


> Its that about two weeks ago I was able to get the Glo Remote for $30 with some code. Now it only shows up as $45.
> 
> I don't have a use for any upgrade kits right now so those options don't work.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I will definitely be getting Video Redo soon.


In the first post of the thread, there is a coupon code for a $30 glo remote if you purchase an upgraded unit and use the $50-off code in the same thread.

Sorry, but if we just sold remotes for $30 we'd be losing money with every one we sold!


----------



## ScottEllsworth

tivoupgrade said:


> Series3 and TiVo HD units will work with the Western Digital branded "My DVR" drive which I believe can offer up to 500GB of additional recording capacity.
> 
> [...]
> 
> The recommendation around here is to stick with a single drive unit, whenever possible as it will be more reliable and offer a bit less clutter [but they will sell you one if you need the space] .


Let me second the internal drive recommendation. My external drive just went belly-up, causing no end of pixelation and strange behaviors.

Oh, and Lou has been very helpful during the debug process, offered to work with me quite a bit while I tried to figure out what was going on - DVRUpgrade has definitely earned my business.

Surprisingly enough, Cox Communications was helpful too, sending out three techs with an armful of tuning adapters and cable cards.


----------



## tivoupgrade

ScottEllsworth said:


> Let me second the internal drive recommendation. My external drive just went belly-up, causing no end of pixelation and strange behaviors.
> 
> Oh, and Lou has been very helpful during the debug process, offered to work with me quite a bit while I tried to figure out what was going on - DVRUpgrade has definitely earned my business.
> 
> Surprisingly enough, Cox Communications was helpful too, sending out three techs with an armful of tuning adapters and cable cards.


Thanks!

Lou


----------



## sbq

do these codes work if you use Google Checkout?


----------



## tivoupgrade

sbq said:


> do these codes work if you use Google Checkout?


Unfortunately, they do not.

However, if you'd prefer to use Google Checkout, go ahead and do so. Please add everything that you want to your cart and use our contact form and send us the code or special you are interested in using and we can adjust your order and credit you back.

Thx,

Lou


----------



## joey3002

any price updates since the s4 is out now?

thanks


----------



## tivoupgrade

joey3002 said:


> any price updates since the s4 is out now?
> 
> thanks


We are currently taking pre-orders for the TiVo Premiere (shipping around the end of March). If and when upgraded units (and kits) are available, we'll certainly post here with more information and any promotions we offer.

Thanks!

Lou


----------



## ttfitz

tivoupgrade said:


> Yes!
> 
> Deal #3: $5 off of VideoReDo Plus or TVSuite. Here is the coupon code: TCF-VRD-5
> 
> Lou


I was interested in buying VideoReDo Plus from your site, but this coupon code must have expired. Is there any other special offers available?

Thanks.

Tim


----------



## ncfoster

ttfitz said:


> I was interested in buying VideoReDo Plus from your site, but this coupon code must have expired. Is there any other special offers available?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Tim


+1


----------



## lew

Lou (tivoupgrade) hasn't posted in over a year. His company was sold to Weaknees.


----------



## weblizard

Is Weaknees an actual company, or a nickname? I am in the market for a TiVo HD, and this company looked like a good source... Any recommendations if this company isn't the best option?

I'm a little concerned about going through eBay; it would be nice to find a DVR-oriented company, especially one tied to the TiVo community.

Thanks!


----------



## Phantom Gremlin

weblizard said:


> Is Weaknees an actual company, or a nickname? I am in the market for a TiVo HD, and this company looked like a good source... Any recommendations if this company isn't the best option?
> 
> I'm a little concerned about going through eBay; it would be nice to find a DVR-oriented company, especially one tied to the TiVo community.


What do you mean by "real company"? They have a website:
http://www.weaknees.com/
It's anybody's guess as to whether the company is run out of someone's basement. But doing a whois on weaknees.com shows the following:
Adberg, Michael [email protected]
Slimvac, Inc.
9999 Jefferson Blvd.
Culver City, CA 90232​Looking at that address in Google maps seems to point to an industrial building rather than a house. See image.

Many people have dealt with weaknees in the past. I think they used to be a forum sponsor, but it shouldn't matter anymore since various people have said that they are now the same as dvrupgrade, which still has banner ads on the home page of TiVoCommunity.com.

Many years ago I bought a drive from weaknees and was satisfied. IMO the only reason not to use them is you can DIY for less.


----------



## JoeTaxpayer

Weeknees is a fine company. Before I had the inclination to instant cake a drive, I picked up a formatted drive from them. Worked fine, they even threw in the torx screwdriver.


----------



## weblizard

I was *trying* to ask if Weaknees was the legal name of a business, as opposed to the informal nickname or Internet handle of an individual human, that's all.

In the future I promise to be painfully explicit if I ever make such an inquiry again.


----------



## quietfly

are there any current specials?


----------



## Rkkeller

Not knocking any company but every time I have wanted to upgrade my TiVo's, I can always find it for much less on Ebay.


----------



## bareyb

Rkkeller said:


> Not knocking any company but every time I have wanted to upgrade my TiVo's, I can always find it for much less on Ebay.


The only downside is that you then have to buy it from ebay.


----------



## lpwcomp

Is there something about the TCF that makes it particularly attractive to 'bots or does this kind of stupidity happen in other forums?


----------



## mickeyangel98

lpwcomp said:


> Is there something about the TCF that makes it particularly attractive to 'bots or does this kind of stupidity happen in other forums?


It happens everywhere. I mod another forum and more than 50% of the time we are deleting SPAM posted by bots.


----------



## tyd450

it could be people trying to get their post counts up so they can post in certain sections


----------



## unitron

tyd450 said:


> it could be people trying to get their post counts up so they can post in certain sections


The post those two guys were talking about is no longer there, probably because it was out and out spam, or it was somebody trying to get their count up high enough to be able to include links to some spammy commercial enterprise, and when they did they got reported and their account was vaporized along with all of their posts.


----------



## philhu

For completeness

Tivo will no longer activate a TivoHD to a new owner

You can still re-activate them if you have been the owner and it has lifetime.


----------



## bareyb

philhu said:


> For completeness
> 
> Tivo will no longer activate a TivoHD to a new owner
> 
> You can still re-activate them if you have been the owner and it has lifetime.


Huh. I was literally just about to either sell or give mine with lifetime away. I guess not.


----------



## philhu

Better check with tivo

This is new


----------



## HerronScott

bareyb said:


> Huh. I was literally just about to either sell or give mine with lifetime away. I guess not.


TiVo's with lifetime don't need to be "activated" and can be transferred to a new user.

Scott


----------



## philhu

Exactly

But whatever you do. Do not deactivate it


----------



## unitron

bareyb said:


> Huh. I was literally just about to either sell or give mine with lifetime away. I guess not.


If you have a lifetimed S3, HD, or HD XL, or even a lifetimed S2, and are willing to part with it cheap, let's talk.

And your PM box is full.


----------



## philhu

I have 2. Lifetime s2 units

One has a bad fan. And both havent been plugged in for 6 years


----------



## bareyb

philhu said:


> For completeness
> 
> *Tivo will no longer activate a TivoHD to a new owner*
> 
> You can still re-activate them if you have been the owner and it has lifetime.





bareyb said:


> Huh. I was literally just about to either sell or give mine with lifetime away. I guess not.





HerronScott said:


> TiVo's with lifetime don't need to be "activated" and can be transferred to a new user.
> 
> Scott


I was going off of what philhu had said above.


----------



## bareyb

unitron said:


> If you have a lifetimed S3, HD, or HD XL, or even a lifetimed S2, and are willing to part with it cheap, let's talk.
> 
> And your PM box is full.


Turns out the TiVoHD does NOT have lifetime. I was mistaken there. I do have a Series 3 with lifetime and also a Premiere Elite with lifetime. I can sell the Series 3 immediately. I'm still using the Premiere, but my brother gave me a Roamio Plus. If I can talk Comcast into letting me swap the Cable Card then I'll have the Premiere with lifetime for sale too.

Caution: The Premiere is a bit sluggish with the new Software as compared to a Roamio.


----------



## philhu

As i said originally. If it has lifetime it can be activated on a different acct. Or transferred. If not lifetime then no


----------

